# Two Old Aussie Passenger Ships



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

photos of two McLlwraith-McEacharn passenger ships that were on the Aussie
coast,both befast built ,one of their last ships was the coaster Hexham Bank
the Katoomba of 1913,and the motor ship Kanimbla of 1936


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

KATOOMBA - details on www.theshipslist.com/ships/descriptions/ShipsK.html
KANIMBLA - photo and complete details, including war-time armament on www.offshore-radio.de/fleet/kanimbla.htm


----------



## Baltic Wal (Jun 27, 2005)

The second photo is the KATOOMBA built 1913 she was sold in 1946 to Goulandris and later, in 1949 renamed COLUMBIA running the Greek Line Service from Montreal to Europe. I sailed as a 10 year old passenger in 1952 from Montreal to Southampton, she was then going on to Germany.

Continued the Montreal service until 1957 and was broken up in Japan in 1959 after 2 years laid up.

Good description of these two in the excellent books Passenger ships of Australia and New Zealand.


----------



## aleddy (Apr 8, 2006)

*aleddy*

Another great title detailing Australia's "golden era of passenger ships", 1900 to the 70's is Home and Back published by Dreamweaver Books Sydney.
It details 26 shipping companies trading to and around Oz and NZ, almost 1/3 being Oz companies most of which sadly no longer exist
The title Home and Back refers to the immigrants returning to visit their homelands and then returning back to Oz and NZ.
Full of great Liners, P&O, Shaw Saville, Orient Line,White Star Line, European Lines Oz and NZ Lines, Matson and what became of the ships.
Cheers
Ted


----------

